# [H] Mal'Ganis <Nihilist> sucht...



## Hansel - Nihilist (22. Mai 2009)

Was suchen wir?
Die Gilde <Nihilist> sucht für ihren 25er Raidpool (derzeit 10/12) noch willige Raider, die mit Ihrer Klasse umgehen können und alles mitbringen, was von einem "modernen, metrosexuellen Raider" erwartet wird. Das alles aufzuzählen und zu spezifizieren könnte zu lang werden und ich bin kein Mann vieler Wort. Stichworte wie "Buffbereitschaft, Enchants, Sockelungen, Theory Crafting, Sozialkompetenz" seien mal erwähnt.


Raidtage:
Unsere Raidtage für 25er Raids sind:
- Mittwoch 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr (invite 19:45 Uhr)
- Donnerstag 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr (invite 19:45 Uhr)
- Montag, 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr (invite 19:45 Uhr)

Wenn Du also lieber unter der Woche raidest, weil am WE Familie und Freunde anstehen, dann bist Du bei uns richtig! Du solltest mind. an 2 Raidabenden Zeit und Lust haben, idealerweise natürlich an allen 3 Tagen.


bisheriger Fortschritt:
wie oben geschrieben stehen wir im 25er derzeit vor Al'Akir und Nefarian, mussten aber personelle Rückschläge verkraften und suchen daher wieder Leute.


gesuchte Klassen:
- Schamane Melee
- Paladin Melee
- Druide Melee
- Schurke
- Krieger Melee
- Jäger


Auch andere Klassen können sich natürlich bewerben bei Interesse.
WICHTIG: Wir suchen Verstärkung für PSA/BDZ/T4W 25er, in weiter Folge dann auch Hardmodes. Bewerber, die frisch 85 geworden sind und erstmal noch Heros und Ruf farmen müssen, um Equip zu bekommen, helfen uns leider derzeit nicht weiter.

Geschichte:
Die "Nihilist"en bestehen im Kern aus dem alten "Kreis des Vertrauens", zu Zeiten von Age of Conan hat sich die Gilde "fast" aufgelöst, wir kamen aber - wie so viele - wenige Monate später wieder zurück und haben uns neu formiert. Das nur kurz dazu, falls es überhaupt wen interessiert ^^

Bewerbungen.
Bewerbungen sind bitte auschließlich in unserem Bewerbungsthread zu posten, Links dazu folgen weiter unten. Als Sticky Topic findet ihr dort auch einen Leitfaden, wie eine Bewerbung bei uns aussehen sollte. Fragen können auch ingame an mich oder jeden anderen Nihilist-Offizier gestellt werden (einfach ingame fragen) oder per PM in unserem Nihilisten-Forum.


Links:
- Homepage: *http://www.nihilist-gilde.org*

- Bewerbungsforum: *http://www.nihilist-gilde.org/index.php?board=27.0*

- DKP Liste/Raidplaner: *http://dkp.nihilist-gilde.org*


Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit ;-)

lg
Pjokl/Hansel
Nihilist Gildenmeister
P.S. Nein, wir sind kein billiger Abkömmling von Nihilum, wir finden nur im Kern den Film "Big Lebowski" geil :-D


----------



## Hansel - Nihilist (27. August 2009)

UPDATE/push


----------



## Hansel - Nihilist (2. Oktober 2009)

Update/push


----------



## Hansel - Nihilist (4. Dezember 2009)

Update/push


----------



## Hansel - Nihilist (13. März 2010)

Update/push


----------



## Hansel - Nihilist (27. Mai 2010)

Update/push


----------



## Hansel - Nihilist (22. Februar 2011)

Update/push


----------

